# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Các sản phẩm mới > SmartPhone & Tablet >  LG Renoir 8 Megapixel phiên bản mới(tiếp)

## duannd

---------------------------------Bài viết đã được trộn ---------------------------------
Dưới đây là một vài hình ảnh so sánh hai model đi trước và sau.


Thiết kế của máy mới (bên trái) và cũ không có gì khác biệt ngoài model đi sau có màu đen. 


Cách bố trí phím bấm không đổi. 

Chỉ duy nhất ống kính mặt sau được thiết kế lại. 
Độ mỏng của cả hai là 14 mm. 
 
  
---------------------------------Bài viết đã được trộn ---------------------------------
Dưới đây là một vài hình ảnh so sánh hai model đi trước và sau.


Thiết kế của máy mới (bên trái) và cũ không có gì khác biệt ngoài model đi sau có màu đen. 


Cách bố trí phím bấm không đổi. 

Chỉ duy nhất ống kính mặt sau được thiết kế lại. 
Độ mỏng của cả hai là 14 mm.

----------


## huahien

phiên bản mới này có được nâng câp thêm nhiều tính năng không bạn? tớ thấy có vẻ vẫn như cũ thì phải

----------


## blogseotukhoa

em này chỉ nâng cấp so với phiên bản cũ ở bề mặt sau và ống kính của máy ảnh thôi. còn giá cả thì có giảm hơn đôi chút thì phải

----------


## wekhanh



----------


## manhhung2206

ống kính của em này cũng to đấy chứ, liệu em này có thể zoom được vào gần khi chụp ảnh không nhỉ?

----------

